# Quilt pic for Betsy



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's the quilt my sister in law made for my son's 2nd birthday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's wonderful!!!!  AND it has teddy bears (one of my passions).

Great arrangement and fabrics!  You have a very talented and loving sister-in-law!

Thanks for sharing this with me.  Love it!

Betsy


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I forgot we had talked about it in chat one night. 
She is making a wedding ring (?) quilt for me and my dh. I have only been allowed to choose colors. Otherwise, I've had no peeks. Can't wait till it's done!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, your husband must be a keeper if he's got such a great sister!  Can't wait to see pictures of it!

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

oh that is beautiful - you SIL is so talented and we must see pics of the wedding ring when it is done too ... 

Rho who is too impatient to quilt but loves quilts and really appreciates how much goes into a quilt


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

very nice. 
sylvia


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

What a gorgeous quilt. I can't even imagine how much work went into piecing that together. I could never accomplish a work of art that intricate. 
When my son got engaged a few years ago, I decided to attempt making a memory quilt for them. I don't know what I was thinking. I don't even sew well but I trudged on and completed the quilt. I used pictures of both my son and daughter in law from the time they were born and used their engagement photo in the middle. I must say it was a labor of love. It would never pass the scrutiny of a true quilter but they love it and I guess that's all that matters.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dollcrazy, good for you!  That's a complicated quilt to do for your first (?) quilt!  I'm sure they absolutely love it!  Do you have a picture?  I'd love to see it!

Betsy


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

This was quite an undertaking for me, and not exactly a hand sewn quilt since I did it all on a machine. But I will confess it was a true labor of love. There are pictures of each of them at about the same ages and doing the same things. It was funny but when we were looking through the old pics we found so many that were similar. We have their baseball pics, halloween costumes, and vacation pics that all seem to match ages it was kind of spooky.










The pictures on the quilt really look a lot better in person. I'm about as good a photographer as I am a quilter.  I had to take these before I boxed it up and shipped it to them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dollcrazy--

no need to apologize for machine sewn--it's still hands guiding the needle!  There are quilts made by machine dating from the year the sewing machine was introduced!  Women right away realized that a sewing machine is a GOOD thing.  Most of my work since the early 90s has been by machine.

At any rate, that is LOVELY!  Great job, nicely done!  I'm literally a "True quilter" and it looks great to me!

Betsy


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Dollcrazy - That is a beautiful quilt.  Art is not about the accuracy (historical or otherwise) of the finished product.  It is about the feeling that the artist pours into their work.  You have poured your love into this quilt and that makes it a priceless piece of art to the very lucky couple you made it for.  More than likely this will become a valued family heirloom that will be treasured far into the future.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you Betsy. I'm glad you like it. Now of course all my other kids would like one too. Hmmmmmmmm, i don't think that's going to happen in the near future. After all with a full time job, a family and home and of course my kindle and kindle boards I don't seem to have a spare minute to even think of starting another one.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you Cat.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

The first (and only one completed) quilt I made was for my third grandchild who was yet unborn but who would be living far across the sea. I poured so much love into that quilt and cried my eyes out that I would not be there to watch her grow. When it was finished I added a signature to the back that says (Names ** out for privacy)

"Granny's Wish For
***************
Born April 25th 2008,
St. John's, Newfoundland.
I cannot be there to give you the hugs and kisses you deserve.
I can give you this quilt with the wish that each time it brings
you comfort you will know the love I sewed into it for you 
and it will be like a hug from me across the sea.
Love Always and Forever,
Granny
**************
*****, *Country*
April 2008"​
Isabelle is 1 year old today and even though it brings tears to my eyes to think of her so far away I have been very fortunate to visit with her 3 times over the last year and intend to see her as often in the years to come.

OK guys, I think I am going to dry my eyes and go and call Isabelle and her Mom & Dad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cat!!!

Thanks for sharing that, so hard!  We're privileged to be so close to the five grandkids (the oldest one graduates from high school next month, how did that happen??)

What a great gift from you, and that's a wonderful label (the labels are VERY important for the family history, folks!)

Do you have a picture?

Betsy


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Cat! You made me cry. I can totally relate to that, my grand baby's live far away too. Although not across the ocean they are too far to see as much as I like. I would love to see a pic of your quilt too.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

We tried to call them but they are out.  They better be at the toy store spoiling that child!!  Isabelle will be fine, she has her other set of Grandparents near to her.  She is in very good hands.  Our son is living his life just like we raised him to.  We just wish he would live it closer to our home!

Sorry for sharing the tears this morning. It is good to know I have friends who I can turn to.  Life is good!

We have 2 other grandchildren who are very nearby. We see them at least once every 2 weeks.  They bring nothing but joy to our life.  They are 6 and 7 and today they are selling raffle tickets for school at the grocery store and we are getting ready to go and buy some from them.

I will ask DS to take a picture of the quilt for me that I can share with you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cat, you're very generous to be appreciative of the role her other grandparents have in her life.

Can't wait to see the quilt!

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

dollcrazy said:


> This was quite an undertaking for me, and not exactly a hand sewn quilt since I did it all on a machine. But I will confess it was a true labor of love. There are pictures of each of them at about the same ages and doing the same things. It was funny but when we were looking through the old pics we found so many that were similar. We have their baseball pics, halloween costumes, and vacation pics that all seem to match ages it was kind of spooky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh that is super - them must LOVE it -


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

DS finally sent those pictures for me.

This is what he said
"Hi Mom,
Here are the quilt pics for you. Of course, as soon as I laid it on the
ground she (and Doozer) came straight over to play so getting a picture with
her on it was no problem at all. Getting her to look at the camera
however... I'll work on a nice portrait of her with it soon which is only
right since she spends half her life warmed and comforted by it - her
special piece of Grandma ****'s love!"

Here they are.....


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Cat,

Baeutiful quilt.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh, that is gorgeous. I bet that baby is gorgeous too. I wish we could see her face.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

cat616 said:


> The first (and only one completed) quilt I made was for my third grandchild who was yet unborn but who would be living far across the sea. I poured so much love into that quilt and cried my eyes out that I would not be there to watch her grow. When it was finished I added a signature to the back that says (Names ** out for privacy)
> 
> "Granny's Wish For
> ***************
> ...


Wow - I was born in St. John's Newfoundland also! but back in 1954 (lol)
what a beautiful inscription - so full of love.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Googlegirl & dollcrazy - those are beautiful quilts as well !


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

dollcrazy said:


> This was quite an undertaking for me, and not exactly a hand sewn quilt since I did it all on a machine. But I will confess it was a true labor of love. There are pictures of each of them at about the same ages and doing the same things. It was funny but when we were looking through the old pics we found so many that were similar. We have their baseball pics, halloween costumes, and vacation pics that all seem to match ages it was kind of spooky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow this is a very nice quilt and it really shows its a labor of love. They will surely love it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cat616 said:


> DS finally sent those pictures for me.
> 
> This is what he said
> "Hi Mom,
> ...


Cat--

Gorgeous quilt, so soft and loving. It makes ME want to cuddle up in it. The label is so well done, too.

It's soooo important to label the quilts so that the origins of the quilt are known for future generations. (Although baby quilts rarely survive, if they are used.) Great job!

Betsy


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> Cat, Baeutiful quilt.





dollcrazy said:


> Oh, that is gorgeous. I bet that baby is gorgeous too. I wish we could see her face.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cat--Gorgeous quilt, so soft and loving. It makes ME want to cuddle up in it. The label is so well done, too.
> 
> It's soooo important to label the quilts so that the origins of the quilt are known for future generations. (Although baby quilts rarely survive, if they are used.) Great job!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for your kind words. I chose a real easy project to start. I have 2 other tops completed but it seems I am not as intrigued by the sandwiching and finishing process as I am by making the tops!

I am hoping that this quilt will survive a long time but it is more important that it is well used by my granddaughter. That is why I made it for her.

I figured out the need for a proper label during my research of quilting. It not only documents the quilt but it is your signature as well.

I'll post more pictures when I get around to finishing my projects.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Wow - I was born in St. John's Newfoundland also! but back in 1954 (lol)
> what a beautiful inscription - so full of love.


Newfoundland is a great place. Isabelle is a lucky little girl to be born and raised there with her Newfoundland Family. I know she will be surrounded by love and happiness and there is little else I would want for her (other than to be with me more! ).


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

I'm loving all the quilt pics! I just started quilting a few months ago, myself 

Here's one I recently made for my younger son, Eli:










And here he is posing with it


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sanveann said:


> I'm loving all the quilt pics! I just started quilting a few months ago, myself
> 
> Here's one I recently made for my younger son, Eli:
> 
> ...


That's a a nice one. I know your little guy must really enjoy it too.


----------

